# tick prevention



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Just want to know what everyone is using, I found a deer tick on each one of my girls yesterday, must have been from the yard because we weren't even in the woods, not to mention it hasn't even been warm yet until yesterday (not a good sign). I am not a huge fan of frontline or any of those types of things. 
Also do you treat your yard and if so with what?


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i find ticks in my yard, on our walks, and on hikes so I am still using frontline right now. I have to because of the two times I stopped administering it in the last two winters I found an engorged tick on murphy and I fear lyme disease because of human experiences I've witnessed

So, this year I'm focusing on repelling them with crushed garlic in Murphy's food and essential oils sprayed on a cloth and rubbed in his fur. He is not a fan of the garlic so I have to mix it in ground tripe everyday. I am happy to say I have not found a tick yet this year which I'm surprised about. If I don't find any this spring, I'll finally stop frontline.

If you choose to use garlic make sure and know the risks since you have older girls. I'm not sure how much can cause problems but it can decrease blood clotting abilities or something like that so you shouldn't give before a surgery and I don't give it on low risk days


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Garlic long term causes anemia...I personally wouldn't give it. I believe frontline is the best for ticks..


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh god Roberta....now you have me paranoid...

I use Advantix on Abbie, but nothing on Murph but a natural spray. I've heard great reviews on Cedar Oil spray, which you can get at Thomaston feed.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

meggels said:


> Oh god Roberta....now you have me paranoid...
> 
> I use Advantix on Abbie, but nothing on Murph but a natural spray. I've heard great reviews on Cedar Oil spray, which you can get at Thomaston feed.


 
Well I was very surprised & disgusted myself to find them, unfortunatly I didn't find macy's until this morning and it was engorged already, I have the cedar oil from him it smells very stron
I have used frontline for years and Max still got anaplasmosis, last year I started using the essential oils, cedar, citronella ect it seem to work well, I am just paranoid that they are not healthy either after Max's unexpected passing with no answers.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

BearMurphy said:


> i find ticks in my yard, on our walks, and on hikes so I am still using frontline right now. I have to because of the two times I stopped administering it in the last two winters I found an engorged tick on murphy and I fear lyme disease because of human experiences I've witnessed
> 
> So, this year I'm focusing on repelling them with crushed garlic in Murphy's food and essential oils sprayed on a cloth and rubbed in his fur. He is not a fan of the garlic so I have to mix it in ground tripe everyday. I am happy to say I have not found a tick yet this year which I'm surprised about. If I don't find any this spring, I'll finally stop frontline.
> 
> If you choose to use garlic make sure and know the risks since you have older girls. I'm not sure how much can cause problems but it can decrease blood clotting abilities or something like that so you shouldn't give before a surgery and I don't give it on low risk days



What essential oils have you used?


----------



## mytega (Jul 31, 2012)

I use a neem oil spray on the dogs and myself before a hike. The dogs are on Advantix as well.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

Rvent said:


> What essential oils have you used?


Right now i'm using an ark naturals spray. I have the clove one and the other one with neem but I have been using the one with clove. I was going to make my own spray but I never did it so I just bought these. I've used other stuff (neem, ACV/water, rubbed garlic on hands then in fur) but this is what I have been doing lately and have had good results so far. I'm going to do a no garlic day today so if I find anything on Murphy I'll assume that has been working well


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Rvent said:


> Well I was very surprised & disgusted myself to find them, unfortunatly I didn't find macy's until this morning and it was engorged already, I have the cedar oil from him it smells very stron
> I have used frontline for years and Max still got anaplasmosis, last year I started using the essential oils, cedar, citronella ect it seem to work well, I am just paranoid that they are not healthy either after Max's unexpected passing with no answers.


I had to return the cedar oil because the scent was just way too strong for me. I know people that do like it though...but Cedar, Pine, etc do NOT smell good to me... burns my nostrils


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

BearMurphy said:


> Right now i'm using an ark naturals spray. I have the clove one and the other one with neem but I have been using the one with clove. I was going to make my own spray but I never did it so I just bought these. I've used other stuff (neem, ACV/water, rubbed garlic on hands then in fur) but this is what I have been doing lately and have had good results so far. I'm going to do a no garlic day today so if I find anything on Murphy I'll assume that has been working well


I have used the neem, tea tree, cedar oil sprays... I have made my own with some of the same ingredients yesterday I used essensial organge oil mixed with almond oil rubbed on my hands first then through fur, no ticks no nats and now no bath cause the smell like an orange, although they were not thrilled with the smell


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I feed Bug Off Garlic daily and also use the Ark Naturals clove oil spray before going in the woods. These will be put to the test this weekend when we go up to my parents' farm. That is really the only place I go with the dogs where we have to worry about ticks, there aren't any in my neighborhood.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

Rvent said:


> I have used the neem, tea tree, cedar oil sprays... I have made my own with some of the same ingredients yesterday I used essensial organge oil mixed with almond oil rubbed on my hands first then through fur, no ticks no nats and now no bath cause the smell like an orange, although they were not thrilled with the smell


yes i feel bad putting strong smells on my dog because he goes crazy rolling around on the ground and sneezing like he would after a bath. that's why i put it on a facecloth and rub that on him instead of spraying directly. not sure that there is any difference though


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

K9 Advantix II for the dogs; anything with a large deet component for us (usually something like MaxiDeet). We are in the field too much to "experiment"; I want something I know will work.

FWIW,


----------

